# cool mongolian rivers video



## pat phillips (Apr 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YXWlet09ss
Hi Friend,

Take a couple minutes and check out this video of whitewater kayaking and rafting highlights from Mongolia. If you dig it, share it with all your river buddies. If you think you know someone who might be interested in this, send it their way. 
If you want to see more, check out www.mongoliariveradventures.com 

There are good whitewater and scenic rivers waiting over there. Give me a holler if you have any questions-
Cheers,
Pat


----------

